# Wonder Do you really think they are still the JV Team



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Islamic State mints its own 'Islamic Dinar' coins - Telegraph

Let's see: They control an area larger than West Virginia. They've fielded an army that continues to take and hold new territory. They've imposed their version of Sharia Law on this territory. And Now they're minting their own hard currency. Not to mention selling the oil from their wells.

Kind of sounds like the Confederacy that Lincoln was facing in the 1860's except I don't see a Grant, Sherman or Sheridan out there to oppose them today.

And BHO is definitely no Lincoln


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If ISIL is the jv team that would make Obama and his administration pee wee league reject thumb suckers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing to worry about Sarge. They are just the JV team. Nothing to see here. Please move along.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope. Isis are dangerous professionals. Barry runs it like the JV team.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

They don't have an air force yet, once they get one of those they will be major players in the region. Right now they are a thorn in the side of the world. If the political will was there they could be bombed out of existence. 

Without controlling the airspace they will always be vulnerable to attack from any country that has the will and the ability to fly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> They don't have an air force yet, once they get one of those they will be major players in the region.


How in the hell are they going to convince those donkeys to wear wings?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> How in the hell are they going to convince those donkeys to wear wings?


All they have to do is get some backing like the Vietnamese got from China and Russia and they would be in business. Capture a Syrian or Iraqi airbase without destroying the aircraft and people will train them to fly. Maintaining them is another story. Of course their backers would provide maintainers if need be.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They haven't pissed off the wrong group yet.
So far, they're a nuisance that happens to be making headway.
Once upon a time, this kind of action would have been met with a crusade.
Now we live in the fictional world of "global tolerance" and consider defending human lives in a foreign country to be "policing the world".
This president doesn't have the stones to do what *SHOULD* be done because he built a campaign against it.
When they start to move into Iran, or inch their way into Saudi Arabia, they'll be hammered.
Assad in Syria is too busy fighting his own people to do anything about it, and Iraq wasn't sufficiently trained to defend themselves before ol' "Cut-n-Run" Obama did what his daddy should have done, and pulled out early.
If they have their own tank regiment, I've not heard about it.
Until they have anything remotely close to "superior firepower", they're just a gang of murdering thugs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

before ol' "Cut-n-Run" Obama did what his daddy should have done, and pulled out early.

To damn funny Kauboy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama has known from day ISIS is. He support and allowed them to grow in power he still does. He my have mistaken though he could latter deal with them then be a hero.
But what ever his reason he help them grow and gain power.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's Barry's fault.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How long will the isis air force last?? I figure about 2 minutes. If they fly planes like they shoot AK's I'm not to worried.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> How long will the isis air force last?? I figure about 2 minutes. If they fly planes like they shoot AK's I'm not to worried.


Depends upon who is training and equipping them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If an outside power like Russia starts selling them planes I think they will get political leverage. If you shoot these down this and that will happen. It could heat up even more if Russia butts in. The US is allegedly sending armor to Europe near Poland. They didn't like missile defense going close to Russia, it just gives them another reason.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If ISIL is the jv team that would make Obama and his administration pee wee league reject thumb suckers.


In Obama's case, it's not a thumb that he's sucking.


----------

